# 2nd Ohio GRF Meet-up



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

You might want to add that it's set for Sept 29th lol!! Wish I could be there... but I'm going to the MI one again! One day I'll come down and meet all of you Ohioans!!!


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, it's also going to be changing to 2pm instead of noon now.  So now it is Saturday, September 29th at 2pm at Alum Creek dog park near Columbus (Lewis Center, I believe.)  Hope everyone else can make it!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's it...the 29. September @ 2 pm....LOL Sorry


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

So far so good. I plan on being there. Probably just Me and Jimi but there none the less....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good can't wait, I'll be fun


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I will do my best to make it this time. Depends on my kids activities for that day. With 3 boys and all in sports it makes it hard to plan anything during this season.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

i totally understand...i don't even have any kids, but my siblings are still in school and it is hard to make it to all of the sporting events and such!


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

we really do hope that you can make it though!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah me too, hope you can make it


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

If everything goes alright with Atlantis Thursday we'll be there.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> If everything goes alright with Atlantis Thursday we'll be there.


Good luck sweet girl, hugs and kisses


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> If everything goes alright with Atlantis Thursday we'll be there.


Please let us know how it goes tomorrow with Atlantis, good luck hugs and kisses


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Just bumping this up for all of the new Ohio members!  btw, how is Atlantis doing?:crossfing


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Atlantis will be able to go the 29th  The vet said that her arm looked pretty good! I just have to keep an eye on it, and if the lump comes back again to bring her back in. Last October she had to have one removed and it was malignant. So when I found another growing in about the same place I took her in. She had antibiotics for 10 days, and it's almost gone now. So we will be able to go Sept.29th!!!


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Awesome! So happy that everything is okay!  Can't wait to see her on the 29th!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great good news, all the hugs worked


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm a new Ohio guy. What's this all about? Will there be cookies? Is this going to be like the last Ohio one I saw pictures of, with water for swimming and stuff? Ellie Mae can't go swimming, mostly because pond water isn't gonna come out of my seats.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

On September 29th at 2pm we are all going to meet up at Alum Creek dog park. It should be a lot like the last one that we had...just a different place. This place has water too, only this one has 3 separate fenced-in areas (and only one of them has water.) So essentially, Ellie Mae doesn't have to be around the water, but it's really hard for us to keep the other dogs out unless we don't even go into that fenced in area. Can't you just put something over your seats so that she can have some fun?  She'll have a blast! Alum Creek is more like a huge lake than a pond, but the land gets the dogs pretty dirty, so I can't assure that she won't come out kind of muddy...:uhoh:


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Okay. We'll see. I may be able to work something out for her.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

btw, I don't think we ever decided where to actually meet for this one. Since there are 2 separate areas, (that aren't really that close together,) do we want to meet in the dry area or go straight for the water? There is a large area for large dogs and a large area for small dogs, then there's the one with the water. It won't be hard to find each other (at least for those of us that already know each other.) There were quite a few goldens there last time I was there though, so it may be hard to pick out the members that we haven't met yet. It's too bad we couldn't just wear a big sign on our foreheads! But then those people would know that we were meeting!  We just can't win! :doh:


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

we'd love to meet her!  How old is she?


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Boy am I glad I reread this thread. I would have been at Atrim Park:doh


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

That would have been terrible! I sure am glad you re-read it too! I would have missed seeing your babies!


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

shenando said:


> we'd love to meet her!  How old is she?


Are you talking to me? If so, Ellie is 10 weeks old. Just a baby.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

shenando said:


> btw, I don't think we ever decided where to actually meet for this one. Since there are 2 separate areas, (that aren't really that close together,) do we want to meet in the dry area or go straight for the water? There is a large area for large dogs and a large area for small dogs, then there's the one with the water. It won't be hard to find each other (at least for those of us that already know each other.) There were quite a few goldens there last time I was there though, so it may be hard to pick out the members that we haven't met yet. It's too bad we couldn't just wear a big sign on our foreheads! But then those people would know that we were meeting!  We just can't win! :doh:


What people are these?


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm just a little brain dead lately from worrying about Atlantis, dealing with hot spots, and ear infections in the last few weeks. But everythings okie dokie now


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

jason0618 said:


> What people are these?


Back when we first decided to meet up, we were going to meet at Alum Creek dog park and so heidi36oh contacted a person from this place who stated that we may have to pay a fee because they were going to consider our "meet-up" an event. We decided to just not go there, but now we're going to just show up. There only ended up being 4 members go last time, so I would hardly call that an "event." And there are plenty of other goldens that go to places like these, so it could "just so happen" that there are an extra amt that day.  It sounds like there may be more of us this time, but it should still be okay.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

shenando said:


> btw, I don't think we ever decided where to actually meet for this one. Since there are 2 separate areas, (that aren't really that close together,) do we want to meet in the dry area or go straight for the water? There is a large area for large dogs and a large area for small dogs, then there's the one with the water. It won't be hard to find each other (at least for those of us that already know each other.) There were quite a few goldens there last time I was there though, so it may be hard to pick out the members that we haven't met yet. It's too bad we couldn't just wear a big sign on our foreheads! But then those people would know that we were meeting!  We just can't win! :doh:


We could put a sign on us, like GRF...some sticky tag...LOL
I'd say the large dog area.
Btw Jason, my 3 where dry by the time they got in the car...LOL
Love to have you there.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Do you know how many are going this time? I think it's suppose to be nice next week, just a small chance of rain.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

me and jimi plan on being there


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So far we have

threegoldengirls
shenando
sholley
Jake's Dad
Jason 0618 maybe
Heidi36oh
Lexi's Mom maybe
and maybe some more hopefully


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

It's getting close! Hopefully everyone comes...it should be yet another great time!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is some more pics that threegoldengirls took at first meeting


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Alright... Since I'm from Cincinnati, I don't know specifics of the area. Can someone give me the officially designated time, place and date info? 
Thanks


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I believe it's at 2:00 Saturday, September 29th. We are meeting at Alum Creek dog park in Lewis Center, Ohio.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Also, will there be other puppies, or will Ellie be the only baby there. I wouldn't want her to be bored, or ignored by the other dogs.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have two 9 month olds, and Jake I believe is 6 month old right


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

Ugh.. bad news =(.. I'm stuck wokring 2 weekends in a row! Just the ERs short staffed now.. so I'm stuck. boo. Maybe next meet?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

jason0618 said:


> Also, will there be other puppies, or will Ellie be the only baby there. I wouldn't want her to be bored, or ignored by the other dogs.


She wouldn't be bored, last meeting little Jake was 5 month old and all the other dogs played with him too. Golden's love all dogs no matter how old they are.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

we're sorry to hear that you and Jake can't make it! We were really looking forward to seeing him and how much he's grown since last month! Definitely next time!  Yeah, last time, Jake seemed to be the only dog that Parker even cared about...he growled at all of the other dogs when they took his water toy, but let Jake get it anytime!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey all, one of the girls just checked on the park and there is a restriction on how old the dogs have to be. No puppy's under the age of 4 month are allowed, due to not having all their shots yet. Hope it doesen't affect to many of you guy's


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is another question, do the dogs have to have their rabies tags on, cause I don't have one for Rusty, or a certificate of the immunization. Only an invoice from vet.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I checked their site, and it says the dogs have to display current rabie tags and licenses. Boy that place seems really strict.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

When we were at the dog beach in Stow, Ohio they have basicly the same things there but not that many restrictions. And I didn't see a dog warden there like there suppose to be at Alum Creek.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh boy I might be in trouble, maybe I can call them about it tomorrow


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

when I went there, I didn't see anyone there supervising or anything. I would assume that it should be just like they said for the licenses (since Bailey appears to have eaten hers and Parkers)...that they don't worry about it unless something happens, in which case you need to show proof of vaccination. I'm not sure though. I will take their tags and papers, but they will not have them on their collars because it is a pain in the butt! The only tag that Parker has on his collar is a name tag and we just bought Bailey a collar so she doesn't have any!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's just it I don't have a tag or the paper. All I have is an invoice from a Vet in Dayton Ohio.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, but I just think that that should be enough. That's all I have to prove that my dogs had their other vaccinations. I never remembered to take that card thing in every time, but I always kept all of the invoices...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So I should be alright


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

I just don't think they're going to be as strict as what they are saying. I don't know though...I just didn't see anyone checking people when we went.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Called today they said they have to have a tag on their collar, but like you said who's gonna check


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

i just don't see what the big deal is anyways...why are they trying to be so strict about it???


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Where is everyone meeting at? Is there a gate or something by the entrance?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Bad news, I can't make it got put on call the last minute. I'm really mad had this set up for weeks and they knew I had plans. Well had no choice cause 1 girl is sick and one quit this week that leaves me. sniff
Hope you all have a great time, take lots of pictures, gosh I'm really upset

















RIP Spice


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

wow just got home and I got bad news as well about tomorrow. Still working on it but looks like I will not be able to make it now. Dang...Just like Claudia, have this planned and people know about it and who the hell cares????


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

sholley said:


> wow just got home and I got bad news as well about tomorrow. Still working on it but looks like I will not be able to make it now. Dang...Just like Claudia, have this planned and people know about it and who the hell cares????


Yeah who the hell cares..LOL, got stuck with the pager, wich mean I have to cover what ever comes up this weekend.
Maybe we can do a different date soon, before it gets cold?


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

We should be able to do it again whenever unless it is my weekend to work because starting october 1st, we are starting 10 hour shifts instead of 8 and there will be no hopes of getting out of there early like last time. We will still be able to make it today though, so I'm still excited. Hopefully some others will still be able to make it...as for the meeting place...the drive ends as a parking lot...just like the other place we met. On the right are 2 fenced in areas (the first for large dogs, the 2nd for smaller dogs.) And then I believe, ahead and to the right a little is the water...I think we were going to meet in the regular fenced in area first and then wander our way to the water...is 2 still okay?


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I thought it was cancelled since hardly anyone could come. We'll try to make the next one. We're just going to take the girls to Bow Wow beach tomorrow instead since I had promised them an outing. I hope some others will show up for you shenando.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

well, since it doesn't appear that anyone is going to end up going, I think we might just end up going back to Antrim Park...we didn't have anything else planned for the day and I trust Bailey more there anyways because I should be able to get away from other dogs if needed. If anyone that has not responded is interested, we will still probably be there around 2.  I'll still post pics if Jeremy ever fixes the other computer.


----------

